# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Pitsos] Πρόβλημα με αλαρμ σε Pitsos Vario 600D

## tazz78

Καλησπέρα σας,

έχω ένα Pitsos Vario 600D το οποίο μέχρι σήμερα δουλεύει πολύ καλά,
αλλά τελευταία άρχισε να παρουσιαζεται ένα έντονο πρόβλημα.
Ενώ λειτουργεί, σταματά και βγάζει αλαρμ - ακούγεται ένα διπλό μπιπ.
Παλαιότερα το έκανε μόνο εάν έβαζα πολύ βάρος,
τώρα το κάνει και με δυο ρουχα...
Όταν βγάζει το αλαρμ, πατάω έναρξη και αρχίζει το πρόγραμμα από την αρχη. και πάλι όμως μετά από περίπου ένα 20λεπτο σταματάει.
Αναγκαστικά μετά βάζω πρόγραμμα ξεπλύματος - στο οποίο και παλι κολλάει, το βάζω και δευτερη φορά,
ξανακολλάει και μετά βάζω να κάνει άντληση - την οποία κάνει κανονικά.

Πριν από περίπου ένα τετράμηνο άλλαξα καρβουνάκια - μόνος μου - χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

E-Nr   S/number

----------


## tazz78

> E-Nr   S/number


Συγνώμη αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς...

----------


## ezizu

E-Nr S/number =>   Ουσιαστικά σου ζητείται να γράψεις τα στοιχεία-αριθμούς που έχει στο ταμπελάκι του πλυντηρίου.

----------


## tazz78

> E-Nr S/number =>   Ουσιαστικά σου ζητείται να γράψεις τα στοιχεία-αριθμούς που έχει στο ταμπελάκι του πλυντηρίου.


... Οk, θα το κοιτάξω το απόγευμα...

----------


## tazz78

Αυτό είναι το ταμπελάκι του πλυντηρίου:
E-Nr WFPI 600D/17 FD 8610

Το πρόβλημα έχει γίνει πολύ έντονο...

----------


## tazz78

Παιδιά Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!

Μήπως μπορεί να βοηθήσει τελικά κανείς; :Sad:

----------


## tazz78

Μου είπαν να αλλάξω αντλία. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να φταίει αυτό;

----------


## tazz78

> Μου είπαν να αλλάξω αντλία. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να φταίει αυτό;


... Αντικατέστησα την αντλία - η παλιά ήταν όντως χάλια - αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει...
Τι θα μπορούσα να ελέγξω στην συνέχεια;

----------


## diony

Διάβασε τις οδηγίες χρήσης ,όταν βγάζει alarm  δείχνει κάποιο σύμβολο στο display ή αναβοσβήνει  κάποιο led ?  πιθανό να σε βοηθήσει

----------


## tazz78

> Διάβασε τις οδηγίες χρήσης ,όταν βγάζει alarm  δείχνει κάποιο σύμβολο στο display ή αναβοσβήνει  κάποιο led ?  πιθανό να σε βοηθήσει


Δυστυχώς το manual έχει χαθεί εδώ και χρόνια...

----------


## diony

Μπες εδώ με το Ε NR  της συσκευής σου  κατέβασε τις οδηγίες  χρήσης μήπως σε βοηθήσουν
https://portal.bsh-partner.com/portal(bD1lbiZjPTA2MA==)/PORTALFRAME.HTM

----------


## tazz78

... Λοιπόν, δεν νομίζω να μάθουμε ποτέ τι έφταιγε στο πλυντήριο... Σήμερα ξαφνικά ενώ έκανε πλύση, έπεσε το ρελέ διαφυγής στον πίνακα.
Βάζοντάς το σε άλλη πρίζα, έκανε και πάλι το ίδιο... Δεν ξέρω εάν αξίζει να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο. Σκέφτομαι να προχωρήσω στην αγορά νέου πλυντηρίου. Το κόστος δεν θέλω να υπερβεί τα 350€ οπότε σκέφτηκα αυτό: *Ariston WMD 922BS EU* (9Kgr /1200rpm / A++ /Τεχνολογία Super-Silent/κλπ). ΔΕΝ κάνω διαφήμιση σε καμία περίπτωση, δεν γνωρίζω καν εάν είναι σωστή επιλογή.

Θα ήθελα λοιπόν την βοήθειά σας, Α) τι να κοιτάξω στο παλιό για επισκευή, Β) να "πάω" για το Ariston ή να δω κάτι άλλο;

----------


## geoponic

πιθανον πλακετα καποιο ρελε ξεοπλιζει κοιτα αν αξιζει επισκευη η πλακετα ανεβαζε καποια φωτο να δουμε

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Θα ήθελα λοιπόν την βοήθειά σας, Α) τι να κοιτάξω στο παλιό για επισκευή,


Αντίσταση θέρμανσης νερού / και το μοτέρ (που είναι τα βασικά) ωμομέτρηση για σώμα με την γείωση / καρβουνάκια στο μοτέρ (σκόνες στον συλλέκτη κτλ) . άλλα εμφανή σημάδια καψίματος γενικά και αλλού

Πως διόρθωσε η 1η κατάσταση? από τα πρώτα ποστ? (και συνεχίζεις να το δουλεύεις?)

----------


## tazz78

> Αντίσταση θέρμανσης νερού / και το μοτέρ (που είναι τα βασικά) ωμομέτρηση για σώμα με την γείωση / καρβουνάκια στο μοτέρ (σκόνες στον συλλέκτη κτλ) . άλλα εμφανή σημάδια καψίματος γενικά και αλλού
> 
> Πως διόρθωσε η 1η κατάσταση? από τα πρώτα ποστ? (και συνεχίζεις να το δουλεύεις?)


Μετά την αντικατάσταση της αντλίας το φαινόμενο του αλαρμ περιορίστηκε αισθητά. Σταματούσε 1 στις 7-8 πλύσεις.
Σήμερα είχα σκοπό να καθαρίσω την παροχή νερού γιατί δεν έχω βάλει φίλτρο στην είσοδο (  :Unsure:  ) και είπα μήπως δεν επαρκεί η παρεχόμενη ποσότητα νερού και γι'αυτό διαμαρτύρεται...
Θα σας δώσω τα τελευταία δεδομένα για το τι έχω ψάξει σε λίγο...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σπύρο κάτι δεν ψάχνεις καλά στο 13 αναφέρεις μια πιθανή διαρροή της συσκευής και κάθεσαι να ψάχνεις για φίλτρα παροχής νερού? την διαρροή να ψάξεις να βρεις. στα βασικά του #15 .




> Μετά την αντικατάσταση της αντλίας το φαινόμενο του αλαρμ περιορίστηκε αισθητά. Σταματούσε 1 στις 7-8 πλύσεις.


Για "1 στις 7-8" πλύσεις ... μπορεί να είναι ακόμη και κάποια μικρή διαρροή νερού που βρίσκει σε ανάλογα σημεία (και ίσως δεν το πρόσεξες)

----------


## tazz78

Λοιπόν...

Ξεκίνησα βγάζοντας εκτός τον αντιπαρασιτικό πυκνωτή, δυστυχώς χωρίς αποτέλεσμα - πάλι εκτός το ρελέ διαφυγής...
Μετά έβγαλα εκτός την αντλία παροχής νερού (επειδή είχα άμεση πρόσβαση) και πάλι τα ίδια. Να διευκρινήσω πως τον πυκνωτή τον ξαναέβαλα εφόσον είδα πως δεν έφταιγε αυτός.
Μετά έβγαλα την φύσα που βλέπετε στην φωτογραφία και είδα πως σταμάτησε να πέφτει το ρελέ. Φυσικά δεν οπλίζει τίποτα για λειτουργία, απλά ανάβει η οθόνη.
Να επισημάνω πως από την στιγμή που παρουσιαστηκε το βραχυκύκλωμα/διαρροή δεν ανοίγει η πόρτα και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω τα ρούχα...

Αύριο το πρωί σκέφτομαι να κάνω τα ακόλουθα:
*Μέτρηση/Αποσύνδεση μοτέρ για σώμα με γείωση.
*Μέτρηση/Αποσύνδεση αντίστασης
*Αποσύνδεση ρελέ πόρτας (και να δω και πώς θα την ανοίξω  :Brick wall: 

Εννοείται πως κάθε βοήθεια είναι επιθυμητή και θέλω να το φτιάξω για το γ@μWτ()...
ΥΓ. Για το πλυντήριο που σκέφτομαι να πάρω δεν μου είπε κάποιος την γνώμη του (πχ που να το έχει ο ίδιος).

----------


## tazz78

> Σπύρο κάτι δεν ψάχνεις καλά στο 13 αναφέρεις μια πιθανή διαρροή της συσκευής και κάθεσαι να ψάχνεις για φίλτρα παροχής νερού? την διαρροή να ψάξεις να βρεις. στα βασικά του #15 .
> 
> 
> Για "1 στις 7-8" πλύσεις ... μπορεί να είναι ακόμη και κάποια μικρή διαρροή νερού που βρίσκει σε ανάλογα σημεία (και ίσως δεν το πρόσεξες)


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, δεν πρέπει όμως να το κάνουμε να ξαναδουλέψει πρώτα;
Τώρα δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου οπότε ποια διαρροή νερού να βρω;
Διόρθωση: Έχω ελέγξει για διαρροή νερού και δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάτι...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, δεν πρέπει όμως να το κάνουμε να ξαναδουλέψει πρώτα;
> Τώρα δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου οπότε ποια διαρροή νερού να βρω;


π.χ. στην φωτογραφία βλέπω διαρροή στην σαπουνοθήκη από κάτω .. και αν υποθέσουμε (1 στις 7- :Cool:  φορές πάει σε κάποια υποτιθέμενα καλώδια από κάτω ? 
Μπορεί να είναι και διαρροή στο ύψος και πάνω στο μοτέρ. τίποτα δεν αποκλείουμε .
Άλλωστε αν ήταν "στάνταρ" διαρροή ρεύματος θα έπρεπε λογικά να πέφτει κάθε φορά . 

Δες και τον διακόπτη πόρτας

Την ασφάλεια στην ρίχνει αφού δουλέψει λίγη ώρα τουλάχιστον? ή αμέσως ?

----------


## tazz78

> π.χ. στην φωτογραφία βλέπω διαρροή στην σαπουνοθήκη από κάτω .. και αν υποθέσουμε (1 στις 7- φορές πάει σε κάποια υποτιθέμενα καλώδια από κάτω ? 
> Μπορεί να είναι και διαρροή στο ύψος και πάνω στο μοτέρ. τίποτα δεν αποκλείουμε .
> Άλλωστε αν ήταν "στάνταρ" διαρροή ρεύματος θα έπρεπε λογικά να πέφτει κάθε φορά . 
> 
> Δες και τον διακόπτη πόρτας
> 
> Την ασφάλεια στην ρίχνει αφού δουλέψει λίγη ώρα τουλάχιστον? ή αμέσως ?


Το ρελέ το ρίχνει αμέσως με το που γυρίζω τον επιλογέα προγράμματος, δεν προλαβαίνω να πατήσω καν την έναρξη...

----------


## geoponic

συγνωμη και παλι την φισα που εβλαλες ηταν τισ πλακετας επικεντωσου στην πλακετα επισης κοιταξε που ενωνεται η φισα που εβγαλες μετρα την "συνεχεια του κυκλωματος" να δεις που ενωνεται μπορει στο μοτερ

----------


## tazz78

Τελευταία νέα:

Λοιπόν, έβγαλα την φίσα του μοτέρ και σταμάτησε η πτώση του ρελέ.
Έβαλα πρόγραμμα άντλησης - γιατί είχε ακόμη νερά από την τελευταία πλύση που ξεκίνησε το θέμα - έκανε άντληση κανονικά, αλλά και πάλι δεν ανοίγει η πόρτα... Έβαλα νέο πρόγραμμα, τραβάει κανονικά νερό, αλλάζω το πρόγραμμα σε άντληση, ολοκληρώνει κανονικά, αλλά και πάλι η πόρτα δεν ανοίγει... Ένα θέμα λοιπόν είναι, πώς θα ανοίξω αυτήν την πόρτα να βγάλω τα ρούχα! δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει μηχανικός τρόπος. Υπάρχει μήπως ηλεκτρικός (να δώσω κατ'ευθείαν ρεύμα σε κάποια φίσα; ) για να ανοίξει;

Όσον αφορά το μοτέρ, μέτρησα για βραχυκύκλωμα τα άκρα ως προς την γείωση και δεν έχει θέμα. Τσέκαρα τα καρβουνάκια και φαίνονται να φθείρονται φυσιολογικά...
Τι κοιτάμε τώρα;
Και να πω ευχαριστώ σε όλους για τον χρόνο σας γιατί ήδη νιώθω υπόχρεος...

----------


## tazz78

> Έχεις πολύμετρο? βάλε την ωμομέτρηση στα ... ...  ... ... ... βλέπεις διαρροή και κάνε το ίδιο)


Επειδή είδα το πμ μετά την διαδικασία που περιγράφω παραπάνω, και έχω -λογικά- καταλήξει στο μοτέρ, έλεγξα την φίσα της παροχής αφού έβγαλα το μοτέρ και ωμικά δεν δείχνει άλλη διαρροή.
Το μοτέρ πάει για περιέλιξη, ή αντικατάσταση; Ή μπορεί και πάλι να φταίει κάτι άλλο; Και αυτή η ριμάδα η πόρτα πώς θα ανοίξει;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από μέσα (τράβα τον κάδο λίγο πίσω) θα δεις το πλαστικό δόντι του κλείστρου της πόρτας .. αλλά και με λίγη προσοχή πρέπει να σπρώξεις και τον (σύρτη) αντίθετα του πλαστικού δοντιού .  Παραδόξως μερικές φορές ανοίγουν και από τα νεύρα σου και αφού χτυπήσεις εξωτερικά την πόρτα πάνω στο κλείστρο και ταυτόχρονα προσπαθείς να ανοίξεις το κλείστρο  (χωρίς φυσικά να το σπάσεις .. γροθιά με το χέρι) :Lol:   (εκτός ρεύματος)

----------


## tazz78

Δοκιμάζω και ενημερώνω! Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## diony

Θα έλεγα πως αφού βρεις και τελειώσεις με τη βλάβη να αλλάξεις και το θερμομπλόκο 
Διότι από τη στιγμή που το έκανε μία φορα θα το ξανακάνει πάλι

----------


## tazz78

> Θα έλεγα πως αφού βρεις και τελειώσεις με τη βλάβη να αλλάξεις και το θερμομπλόκο 
> Διότι από τη στιγμή που το έκανε μία φορα θα το ξανακάνει πάλι


 :Hammer: Το θερμομπλόκο τί είναι; :Head:  :Help:  :Brick wall:

----------


## tazz78

> Από μέσα (τράβα τον κάδο λίγο πίσω) θα δεις το πλαστικό δόντι του κλείστρου της πόρτας .. αλλά και με λίγη προσοχή πρέπει να σπρώξεις και τον (σύρτη) αντίθετα του πλαστικού δοντιού .  Παραδόξως μερικές φορές ανοίγουν και από τα νεύρα σου και αφού χτυπήσεις εξωτερικά την πόρτα πάνω στο κλείστρο και ταυτόχρονα προσπαθείς να ανοίξεις το κλείστρο  (χωρίς φυσικά να το σπάσεις .. γροθιά με το χέρι)  (εκτός ρεύματος)


 :Ψώνιο: Η πόρτα άνοιξε!
Το ότι δεν ανοίγει δεν έπρεπε να με προβληματίζει; Η έχει να κάνει με το μοτέρ;
Το μοτέρ τώρα θα το βγάλω για να το καθαρίσω όσο καλύτερα μπορώ, μήπως και κάνει βραχυκύκλωμα από σκόνη ή καρβουνίλα (?)

----------


## diony

> Το θερμομπλόκο τί είναι;


Είναι ο μηχανισμός που κλειδώνει η πόρτα

----------


## diony

> Η πόρτα άνοιξε!
> Το ότι δεν ανοίγει δεν έπρεπε να με προβληματίζει; Η έχει να κάνει με το μοτέρ;
> (?)


Πιθανό να έπαθε ζημιά με τα βραχυκυκλώματα διότι από αυτό περνάει όλο το ρεύμα του πλυντηρίου για αυτό και γράφω να τα άλλαζες αφού τελειώσεις και βρεις τι φταίει

 (Εδώ διορθώνω δεν ισχύει βραχυκύκλωμα , είχα μπερδευτεί από άλλη βλάβη που αφορούσε βραχυκύκλωμα με κάψιμο ασφάλειας ,από διαρροή 30 ΜΑ δεν μπορεί να πάθει ζημιά ) απλά αν θέλεις στο τέλος το αλλάζεις

----------


## tazz78

> Είναι ο μηχανισμός που κλειδώνει η πόρτα


... Μάθαμε και κάτι σήμερα! 
Αυτόματα απαντάς και στο ερώτημα "Το ότι δεν ανοίγει δεν έπρεπε να με προβληματίζει; Η έχει να κάνει με το μοτέρ;"Ναι, θα το δώ και αυτό μετά.
 Ο καθαρισμός που λέω να κάνω στο μοτέρ έχει νόημα ή τζάμπα θα χάνω χρόνο;

----------


## diony

Κάνε έναν καθαρισμό δεν πάει τζάμπα ,το θέμα είναι αν έχεις κάποιο ωμομετρο να το μετρούσες  για διαρροή με γείωση βάζοντας το στη μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα ,για το καθάρισμα αν έχεις κομπρεσέρ με αέρα θα σου κάνει καλλίτερη δουλειά
Αν δε βρεις τίποτε με το ωμόμετρο και παρόλα αυτά το μοτέρ εξακολουθεί να σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα να το έδινες σε ένα περιελικτή να το μετρήσει με μέγγερ

----------


## tazz78

> Κάνε έναν καθαρισμό δεν πάει τζάμπα ,το θέμα είναι αν έχεις κάποιο ωμομετρο να το μετρούσες  για διαρροή με γείωση βάζοντας το στη μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα ,για το καθάρισμα αν έχεις κομπρεσέρ με αέρα θα σου κάνει καλλίτερη δουλειά
> Αν δε βρεις τίποτε με το ωμόμετρο και παρόλα αυτά το μοτέρ εξακολουθεί να σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα να το έδινες σε ένα περιελικτή να το μετρήσει με μέγγερ


Με ωμόμετρο το μέτρησα για βραχυλύκλωμα (με το buzzer) ως προς την γείωση και δεν μου δείχνει κάτι ύποπτο. Αυτό που λες για την μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα δεν γίνεται γιατί το πολύμετρό μου είναι αυτόματο. Πόσα Ohm είναι η ύποπτη ένδειξη;
Καθάρισμα θα γίνει με αέρα.
Για περιέλιξη έχω γνωστό που είναι πολύ καλός και θα το πάω - εάν χρειαστεί - την Τρίτη.

----------


## diony

Για να πέσει ο διακόπτης ηλ/ξίας στα 30 ΜΑ με το νόμο του ωμ (εδώ σου βάζω θεωρεία) εχουμε *R**=**U**/**I**=>230/30* *MA**=7666 Ω=7,6* *K**Ω ΠΕΦΤΕΙ Ο ΔΙΑΡΡΟΗΣ* 
*Στην πράξη όμως έχω συναντήσει περισσότερο σε αντιστάσεις και πολύ λιγότερο σε μοτέρ σε μέτρηση με μέγγερ (στα 500 ΒΟΛΤ) και ενώ μετρούσα 2 ΜΩ =2000* *K**Ω* *κατά τη λειτουργία η αντίσταση αυτή μεταβαλλόταν προς τα κάτω και έριχνε τον* διακόπτη ηλ/ξίας
*Η αντίσταση μόνωσης πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 500 κΩ (0,5ΜΩ) με τάση δοκιμής 500 V**σύμφωνα με τον hd384


*Και σίγουρα όσο πάει προς το άπειρο ,ακόμη καλλύτερα

----------


## tazz78

> Για να πέσει ο διακόπτης ηλ/ξίας στα 30 ΜΑ με το νόμο του ωμ (εδώ σου βάζω θεωρεία) εχουμε *R**=**U**/**I**=>230/30* *MA**=7666 Ω=7,6* *K**Ω ΠΕΦΤΕΙ Ο ΔΙΑΡΡΟΗΣ* 
> *Στην πράξη όμως έχω συναντήσει περισσότερο σε αντιστάσεις και πολύ λιγότερο σε μοτέρ σε μέτρηση με μέγγερ (στα 500 ΒΟΛΤ) και ενώ μετρούσα 2 ΜΩ =2000* *K**Ω* *κατά τη λειτουργία η αντίσταση αυτή μεταβαλλόταν προς τα κάτω και έριχνε τον* διακόπτη ηλ/ξίας
> *Η αντίσταση μόνωσης πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 500 κΩ (0,5ΜΩ) με τάση δοκιμής 500 V**σύμφωνα με τον hd384
> 
> 
> *Και σίγουρα όσο πάει προς το άπειρο ,ακόμη καλλύτερα


Τέλεια! Ευχαριστώ. Θα μετρήσω πριν και μετά το καθάρισμα να δούμε τί θα ψαρέψω...

----------


## tazz78

> Τέλεια! Ευχαριστώ. Θα μετρήσω πριν και μετά το καθάρισμα να δούμε τί θα ψαρέψω...


... Το μοτέρ και πριν και μετά τον καθαρισμό, έδειξε διαρροή... Ορίστε και τί ακριβώς μέτρησα (σε περίπτωση που κάνω κάποιο λάθος).
 
Εάν προλάβω αύριο πάει για περιέλιξη.

----------


## diony

Στις 2 πρώτες Φώτο δε φαίνεται που ακουμπάς τον κόκκινο ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου ,στην τρίτη που μετράς 3-4 έπρεπε να σου δείχνει λίγα ωμ περίπου 2-3 ωμ


Αν στις 2 πρώτες ακουμπάς το κόκκινο στο σασί υπάρχει διαρροή και με δεδομένο ότι 3-4 (καρβουνάκια + ρότορας δείχνου πολλά ωμ ,πιθανό ξεχαρβαλώθηκε κάποιο καρβουνάκι 
και να βραχυκυκλώνει με το σασί

----------


## tazz78

> Στις 2 πρώτες Φώτο δε φαίνεται που ακουμπάς τον κόκκινο ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου ,στην τρίτη που μετράς 3-4 έπρεπε να σου δείχνει λίγα ωμ περίπου 2-3 ωμ
> 
> 
> Αν στις 2 πρώτες ακουμπάς το κόκκινο στο σασί υπάρχει διαρροή και με δεδομένο ότι 3-4 (καρβουνάκια + ρότορας δείχνου πολλά ωμ ,πιθανό ξεχαρβαλώθηκε κάποιο καρβουνάκι 
> και να βραχυκυκλώνει με το σασί


Ναι ακουμπάω στο σασί στις δύο πρώτες...
Δηλαδή να αλλάξω ξανά καρβουνάκια;

----------


## diony

Όχι αν είναι καλά αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση να βραχυκυκλώνει ο ρότορας και αν συμβαίνει αυτό η περιέλιξη κοστίζει και δεν πετυχαίνει κοίταξε μήπως φαίνεται τίποτε στα καρβουνάκια και στο συλλέκτη

----------


## diony

Συλλέκτης είναι το χάλκινο τμήμα του ρότορα που πατάνε τα καρβουνάκια

----------


## diony

Για να σιγουρευτείς  ξεκούμπωσε τα καρβουνάκια και κάνε μέτρηση σασί με την κάθε βάση από τα καρβουνάκια ,και σασί με συλλέκτη κράτα τους ακροδέκτες από τα μονωτικά για να μην επηρεάσεις την ένδειξη αν τα χέρια είναι ιδρωμένα να δούμε που είναι η ζημιά

----------


## tazz78

> Συλλέκτης είναι το χάλκινο τμήμα του ρότορα που πατάνε τα καρβουνάκια


Δεν βλέπω κάτι - που στο μάτι του αρχάριου - να είναι παράξενο... Και τα καρβουνάκια είναι σχεδόν καινούρια και ομοιόμορφα φθαρμένα.
Το άτομο που θα κάνει την περιέλιξη είναι φίλος και καλός μάστορας. Θα μου πει εάν αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθούμε.
Καινούριο το μοτέρ πόσο έχει; (αν και είμαι σίγουρος πως η τιμή είναι απαγορευτική)...

----------


## tazz78

> Για να σιγουρευτείς  ξεκούμπωσε τα καρβουνάκια και κάνε μέτρηση σασί με την κάθε βάση από τα καρβουνάκια ,και σασί με συλλέκτη κράτα τους ακροδέκτες από τα μονωτικά για να μην επηρεάσεις την ένδειξη αν τα χέρια είναι ιδρωμένα να δούμε που είναι η ζημιά


Συγνώμη τώρα το είδα. Θα το κάνω αμέσως...

----------


## tazz78

> Για να σιγουρευτείς  ξεκούμπωσε τα καρβουνάκια και κάνε μέτρηση σασί με την κάθε βάση από τα καρβουνάκια ,και σασί με συλλέκτη κράτα τους ακροδέκτες από τα μονωτικά για να μην επηρεάσεις την ένδειξη αν τα χέρια είναι ιδρωμένα να δούμε που είναι η ζημιά


Λοιπόν... Έβγαλα τελείως τα καρβουνάκια και μεταξύ σασί και κάθε βάση από καρβουνάκι δεν βγάζει τίποτα.
Μεταξύ σασί και συλλέκτη η ένδειξη δεν είναι σταθερή και κυμαίνεται από 4 kΩ εώς 7 kΩ... Υποθέτω κακώς...

----------


## diony

Αν δεν φαίνεται τίποτε συρματάκια στην άκρη από τους τομείς του συλλέκτη να έχουν πεταχτεί από τη θέση τους θα πρέπει να το πάς στον φίλο σου να το λύσει ,πάντως μπορείς να δεις για τιμή στο e-shop της ΠΙΤΣΟΣ βάζοντας  το e-NR  της συσκευής που σου ζητάει ,για επιβεβαίωση τιμής βαλε το στο καλάθι αγορών πολλές φορές η τιμή αλλάζει και ισχύει η αλλαγμένη φυσικά  ξεκίνα από το φίλο σου

----------


## diony

http://www.pitsos-eshop.com/eshop/pitsos/gr/indexa.htm

----------


## tazz78

> http://www.pitsos-eshop.com/eshop/pitsos/gr/indexa.htm


150,02 EUR ... 
Ή περιέλιξη ή πέταμα...

----------


## diony

Άς το δει ο φίλος σου και θα σου πει αυτός υπεύθυνα υπάρχουν και μεταχειρισμένα  αλλά  θέλει τρέξιμο



πιιθανόν  λύνοντας το να είναι κάτι πιο απλό που τώρα δε φαίνεται

----------


## tazz78

> Άς το δει ο φίλος σου και θα σου πει αυτός υπεύθυνα υπάρχουν και μεταχειρισμένα  αλλά  θέλει τρέξιμο
> 
> 
> 
> πιιθανόν  λύνοντας το να είναι κάτι πιο απλό που τώρα δε φαίνεται


Εκεί έχω καταλήξει και εγώ. ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου και για την βοήθειά σου.

----------


## tazz78

Καλημέρα. Τελικά ο Ρότωρας είναι σε μαύρα χάλια... Η περιέλιξη κοστίζει 80€.
Θα δω τι θα κάνω. Θα ψάξω αρχικά για μεταχειρισμένο αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι σήμερα πάω για αγορά καινούριου.
Φοβάμαι ότι η περιέλιξη σε σύγχρονο μοτέρ είναι λιγάκι επίφοβη... 
Θα κάνω και μια ακόμη ερώτηση:
Οι κουβέρτες στο πλυντήριο κάνουν ζημιά; Υπάρχει πλυντήριο που να "σηκώνει" κουβέρτες; (πχ 9kg; )

----------


## diony

Αν κατανεμηθεί  το φορτίο τους ομοιόμορφα  πιο καλά αν  γίνουν κουβάρι λιγότερο καλά , συνήθως επειδή είναι 1-2 κομμάτια δημιουργούν  πρόβλημα
Πάντως τα  περισσότερα πλυντήρια που κυκλοφορούνε τώρα έχουν σύστημα ελέγχου ανομοιόμορφης  κατανομής φορτίου που   σταματάει το στύψιμο ,παρόλα αυτά το μηχάνημα  καταπονείται , (ρουλεμάν τύμπανο ελατήρια ιμάντας αμορτισέρ κ.λ.π.)από μεγάλα μονοκόμματα  ρούχα

----------


## tazz78

Μάλλον κατέληξα στην αγορά του νέου πλυντηρίου, αλλά έχω ένα ερώτημα...
Μου είπαν πως το συγκεκριμένο, δεν έχει ιμάντα στην κίνηση του κάδου αλλά μαγνήτες ( ; ) . . .
Εάν αυτό ισχύει, ποιό είναι καλύτερο; Να αναφέρω πως μου δίνουν 10ετή εγγύηση στο μοτέρ και 5ετή για τα υπόλοιπα - εκτός πλακέτας από ρεύμα.

----------


## nyannaco

Μήπως πρόκειται για πλυντήριο direct drive (μοτέρ απευθείας πάνω στο τύμπανο), και τα περί μαγνητών είναι απλά η ελεύθερη μετάφραση του πώς το ονειρεύτηκε αυτός που το είπε;
Για ποιό πλυντήριο π΄ρικειται; Να υποθέσω LG μήπως;

----------


## tazz78

> Μήπως πρόκειται για πλυντήριο direct drive (μοτέρ απευθείας πάνω στο τύμπανο), και τα περί μαγνητών είναι απλά η ελεύθερη μετάφραση του πώς το ονειρεύτηκε αυτός που το είπε;
> Για ποιό πλυντήριο π΄ρικειται; Να υποθέσω LG μήπως;


!!! Απόλυτα σωστός. Εϊναι LG. Είναι το *LG F10A8TDA* και είναι 8Kgr , Direct Drive , 1000 rpm , Α+++ .

----------


## nyannaco

Προσωπικά έχω πολύ καλή γνώμη για τα LG, έχω ένα 8-9 χρόνια (όχι direct drive, με ιμάντα) και έχει βγει πάρα πολύ καλό.

----------


## tazz78

Καλησπέρα,

τελικά βγήκα μοτέρ και το πλυντήριο λειτουργεί άριστα! Ούτε αλαρμ, ούτε όλα όσα έχουμε αναφέρει ξαναεμφανίστηκαν.
Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι αυτό το μοτέρ κάνει πολύ παράξενο θόρυβο - μάλλον ρουλεμάν...
Ανέβασα δύο βίντεο για να σας δείξω τί εννοώ...


<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyXGrCnFt1M&amp;feature=youtu.be" target="_blank">

----------


## tazz78

Καλησπέρα,

τελικά βγήκα μοτέρ και το πλυντήριο λειτουργεί άριστα! Ούτε αλαρμ, ούτε όλα όσα έχουμε αναφέρει ξαναεμφανίστηκαν.
Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι αυτό το μοτέρ κάνει πολύ παράξενο θόρυβο - μάλλον ρουλεμάν...
Και το δεύτερο βίντεο:

----------


## diony

σε  εμένα  τουλάχιστον  δε  μου  δίνει  πρόσβαση

----------


## tazz78

> σε  εμένα  τουλάχιστον  δε  μου  δίνει  πρόσβαση


Συγνώμη, το διόρθωσα...

----------


## diony

Είναι ενοχλητικός όντως ο θόρυβος ένα μέρος μπορεί να προέρχεται από τα καρβουνάκια και το υπόλοιπο από τα ρουλεμάν  του μοτέρ ,έτσι μου ακούγεται , υποθέτω το βίντεο είναι τραβηγμένο με το πίσω καπάκι στη θέση του

----------


## tazz78

> Είναι ενοχλητικός όντως ο θόρυβος ένα μέρος μπορεί να προέρχεται από τα καρβουνάκια και το υπόλοιπο από τα ρουλεμάν  του μοτέρ ,έτσι μου ακούγεται , υποθέτω το βίντεο είναι τραβηγμένο με το πίσω καπάκι στη θέση του


Ναι, τα καπάκια όλα στην θέση τους - αν και δεν παρέχουν ηχομόνωση νομίζω...
Τα καρβουνάκια θα τα αλλάξω σήμερα, με τα ρουλεμάν όμως τι κάνω;
Αλλάξουν εύκολα; Το κόστος; Να το πάω πίσω το μοτέρ για να παρω άλλο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δοκίμασε να απομακρύνεις τα καρβουνάκια από τις θήκες τους (προσωρινά) και γύρνα το μοτέρ να δεις αν ακούγονται τα ρουλεμάν (αν είναι δυνατόν ξαναβάλε το μοτέρ πάνω στον ιμάντα + τροχαλία και γύρνα το και αυτό γιατί αν το γυρίσεις απλός με το χέρι ίσως να μην ακούγεται αλλά τοποθετώντας το στην θέση του και τεντωμένο με τον ιμάντα να ακούγεται εκεί.) 
Αλλάζουν αλλά θα χρειαστείς εξολκέα για να βγάλεις την εμπρός τροχαλία του άξονα . και ίσως και άλλον εξολκέα για τα ρουλεμάν (ο οποίος να είναι πιο μακρύς) 

Γύρνα και το τύμπανο του κάδου (έχει και εκεί ρουλεμάν ) μήπως ακούγονται εκείνα.

----------


## diony

> Ναι, τα καπάκια όλα στην θέση τους - αν και δεν παρέχουν ηχομόνωση νομίζω...
> Τα καρβουνάκια θα τα αλλάξω σήμερα, με τα ρουλεμάν όμως τι κάνω;
> Αλλάξουν εύκολα; Το κόστος; Να το πάω πίσω το μοτέρ για να παρω άλλο;



Υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου άλλαξαν τα  καρβουνάκια πριν σου δώσουν το μοτέρ και να μην έχουν στρώσει  ?

Για τα ρουλεμάν κάνε αυτό που είπε ο φίλος μας ο Πέτρος απομακρύνοντας τα καρβουνάκια , τώρα αν χρειάζονται όντως αλλαγή  όσο πιο μικρή διάμετρο έχει η τροχαλία , τόσο πιο δύσκολα βγαίνει αν σε ζορίσει πήγαινε σε μηχανουργείο να τη βγάλουν με πρέσα και αφού  αλλάξεις τα ρουλεμάν να ξαναμπεί  η τροχαλία με πρέσα υπάρχουν κάποια μοτέρ που ο άξονας  λεπταίνει αρκετά κοντά στην τροχαλία και αν τον ζορίσεις μπορεί να στραβώσει

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μήπως και το μοτέρ που βρήκε δεν είναι ίδιο με του κατασκευαστή?

----------


## tazz78

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Το μοτέρ που μου έδωσε είναι διαφορετικό γιατί ο ρώτοράς του δεν ταίριαζε στο δικό μου (έτσι μου είπε).
Το παλιό μοτέρ δεν μου το έδωσε - θα το πάρω όμως το Σάββατο.
Στο τηλέφωνο μου είπε και αυτός ότι επειδή έβαλε τα δικά μου καρβουνάκια (που ήταν καινούρια)
μπορεί ο θόρυβος να έρχεται από εκεί. Έχουμε βάλει όμως πάνω από 6-7 πλύσεις και δεν έχουν στρώσει.
Θα κάνω την δοκιμή βγάζοντας τα καρβουνάκια (θα μου λυθεί και η απορία αν είναι τα δικά μου επάνω)
και θα δω εάν είναι τα ρουλεμάν. 
Τελικά αυτά είναι φθηνά; Ή να του το πάω πίσω να βρούμε άλλο μοτερ;

----------


## diony

Τα ρουλεμάν πρέπει να κοστίζουν και τα δύο λιγότερο από 10 ευρώ , αν χρειαστεί να τα αλλάξετε δες να είναι σαν τα παλιά τα  περισσότερα μοτέρ αυτού του τύπου φοράνε τα 6203 ZΖ *C**3* (τοC3 είναι βασικό αν υπήρχε να βάλεις το ίδιο) 
Αλλά  ακουγόταν νομίζω πιο έντονα ο θόρυβος από τα καρβουνάκια ,αν το έχεις φυσικά μπροστά σου είναι πιο εύκολο να το εντοπίσεις
Τώρα για το μοτέρ καλύτερα να είναι το ίδιο ή να ταιριάζουν τα βόλτ και οι στροφές τους και φυσικά η διάμετρος τροχαλίας

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τώρα για το μοτέρ καλύτερα να είναι το ίδιο ή να ταιριάζουν τα βόλτ και οι στροφές τους και φυσικά η διάμετρος τροχαλίας


και το ταχόμετρο?

----------


## diony

Φυσικά και αυτό , αν βγάζει ίδια ωμ λογικά τότε θα βγάζει και ίδια AC βολτ στις ίδιες στροφές , άλλωστε στο γκρουπ BSH δύο ή τρεις προμηθευτές μοτέρ είναι σε όλη την Ευρώπη
Φυσικά πολύ καλλίτερο να μπει το ίδιο ακριβώς μοτέρ

----------


## tazz78

> Τα ρουλεμάν πρέπει να κοστίζουν και τα δύο λιγότερο από 10 ευρώ , αν χρειαστεί να τα αλλάξετε δες να είναι σαν τα παλιά τα  περισσότερα μοτέρ αυτού του τύπου φοράνε τα 6203 ZΖ *C**3* (τοC3 είναι βασικό αν υπήρχε να βάλεις το ίδιο) 
> Αλλά  ακουγόταν νομίζω πιο έντονα ο θόρυβος από τα καρβουνάκια ,αν το έχεις φυσικά μπροστά σου είναι πιο εύκολο να το εντοπίσεις
> Τώρα για το μοτέρ καλύτερα να είναι το ίδιο ή να ταιριάζουν τα βόλτ και οι στροφές τους και φυσικά η διάμετρος τροχαλίας


Το C3 σημαίνει μεγαλύτερης αντοχής σωστά;
Πάντως σήμερα έγινε κάτι παράξενο:
Στην διάρκεια του στυψίματος -λογικά- το πλυντήριο έφυγε από την θέση του! Ουσιαστικά έστριψε κατά περίπου 15 μοίρες κατά την φορά του ρολογιού! έκανα εγώ κάτι λάθος στην τοποθέτηση; Το μοτέρ είναι διαφορετικό και κάναμε το πλυντήριο ιπτάμενο δίσκο ( λάθος rpm ) ;

----------


## diony

Το C3 σημαίνει  μεγαλύτερες ανοχές (διάκενα) μεταξύ των κινούμενων μερών  ώστε λόγω των πολλών στροφών να μη σφίξουν τα  ρουλεμάν από την άνοδο θερμοκρασίας , όταν στύβουν ξεκινάνε από 10000 και  φτάνουν και τις 14000 στροφές ανά λεπτό  και  ίσως πιο πάνω   (εννοούμε στον άξονα του κινητήρα)
Να δεις αν είναι καλά αλφαδιασμένο και αφού  γίνει αυτό ρύθμισε τα πόδια να μην κουτσαίνει το πλυντήριο ούτε μισό χιλιοστό  και μετά  να σφίξης τα 4 κόντρα παξιμάδια  στα πόδια ούτως ώστε να μη χαθεί η ρέγουλα ,η ρύθμιση να γίνει στην  τελική θέση που λειτουργεί το πλυντήριο  διότι αν το δάπεδο είναι στραβό λίγο πιο πέραθα κουτσαίνει πάλι
Όσο για παραπάνω στροφές μπορεί να έχει  είτε από διαφορετική σε διάμετρο τροχαλία , είτε από διαφορετικό κινητήρα

Καλλίτερα να πάς πίσω το μοτέρ πίσω για σύγκριση με το παλιό  διότι αν συμβαίνει αυτό σίγουρα θα σου κάνει ζημιά κάποια στιγμή , και αν είναι διαφορετικό στα χαρακτηριστικά που αναφέραμε ,γνώμη μου είναι να μην το κρατήσεις , ζήτησε ένα ίδιο να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο


Εξάλλου θα έπρεπε να το λύσεις λόγω του  σαματά που κάνει

----------

